# Sojos- Alternative for Raw Travelers



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am going to be traveling with the dogs pretty soon and I was talking to the lady at my pet store and she ordered me a bag of this to try. I know they like the raw NV medallions but traveling for a week at a time, I think this may be a better alternative. The only thing is you are suppose to let it soak in water overnight.

http://www.sojos.com/complete.html


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

let us know what they think. there is also honest kitchen. I wonder why those freeze dried are ok for regular feeding but not the NV FD? why are you traveling so?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver and Comet like Sojo's


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They sell it here and I was considering it. Maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy- I am going to visit some girlfriends up in the frigid Ohio area and Dash is going with me for almost a week. Then I might surprise Jim and take him on a small trip too with pups of course.

Okay I decided to try it and see the pups review (the only true review to count on!) You really do have to soak it overnight and that is a bit of a pain if you are truly traveling. But it smells like thanksgiving dinner and looks good. If it wasn't raw I would have had some for breakfast too!!! It is all little pieces which I like and it looks very healthy. This may be a great diet for dogs with liver issues. It is very high in veggies but Dora was thrilled with it. Belle ate about 3/4ths and of course Dash, spit a lot of it out-he is not a fan of sweet potatoes apparently but he did go back and nose through Belle's left overs which is a good sign. Dash is a very picky dog so on first try, this was a great outcome. Overall, I think it is a good alternative, I just wish you didn't have to soak it for so long and it was higher in protein. I may consider doing this in the morning and then a drumstick at night.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

You might look into Honest Kitchen as you only have to let it soak 5-10 minutes. I use it as a topper for my dogs food and they love it. I use the Thrive formula.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I tried honest kitchen, but my guys looked at me like I was crazy. I have a tough crowd to please, except Mr. Scuds.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, so we traveled and I caved and bought some medallions since there was a raw dealer at the show (I wish this was every show we went to!) They had tripe and everything you could think of. 

As to the dehydrated food-He would pick at the Sojos. I think it would have been better if the girls were there to encourage him to eat or lose his food. The honest kitchen embark he would touch. Not even sniff! To be honest it looked like a green swamp to me too so I dont blame him. I am just glad I bought the sample bags.

Just wanted


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amanda, have you ever tried the NV freeze dried medallions for travel? they say not for every day (not that any of us could afford that) but I believe they are the same formula as their frozen, just FD'd.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy- I have and I have used it for treats as well. With being gone for almost a week, I just didnt want totally dehydrated. But for a day or two those are great.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, I only have one that liked the Embark formula.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

Funny timing! My favorite dog food store just gave me a sample of Sojos to try. My guys liked it so I went searching to find out more. You might like to read what I found about it on Healthierdogs.com. 
http://healthierdogs.com/dog_food/more-on-sojos-home-made-style-dog-food/

Be sure to read the comment section way down the page, that's where it gets really interesting.

To summarize - they used to recommend it, then pulled the recommendation (http://healthierdogs.com/dog_food/best-dog-foods-ranked/) 
when a bad report came out on it in the Journal of Americal Vet Med Vol 234 April 15, 2009. It revealed that the product was 'grossly nutritionally imbalanced and induced severe metabolit, orthopedic, and nerologic abnormalities...' There's a rebuttal by the co, then a rebuttal by the vet co-authoring the report. Bottom line Sojourner Farms denied the problem, but later quietly changed their formula, though there's still a vit D deficiency with it.


----------

